# Sunday River 12/31/12 (+ video competition, vote!)



## Conrad (Jan 4, 2013)

On the last day of 2012, my cousin, my brother, and I skied Sunday River. It was a great day and the lines weren't that bad. However, we got about an hour of GoPro footage and we each made our own videos from the footage so instead of me writing about how the day was, take a look. And feel free to let me know which one you think is the best! :smile:

My Video: http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=7mEBrvFOa2g
My Cousin's Video: http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=acrfMjqoqQg
My Brother's Video: http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ngXiWDufUjg

Trivia: I have the red jacket.


----------



## Nick (Jan 4, 2013)

Just FYI you can embed vidoes directly. Just use the YouTube button and place the video ID in between. 

So: 

My Video: 


My Cousin's Video: 


My Brother's Video:


----------



## Nick (Jan 4, 2013)

Is the lift in your video right out of the gate the moving carpet lift?


----------



## Conrad (Jan 4, 2013)

As far as I know Sunday River does not have any carpet loading chairlifts.


----------



## Nick (Jan 4, 2013)

^PS, I added a poll to your thread as well. I will vote later but I gotta watch em some more.


----------



## Nick (Jan 4, 2013)

Conrad said:


> As far as I know Sunday River does not have any carpet loading chairlifts.



I'm a tard. Just that first shot I thought it was Sugarloaf.


----------



## Conrad (Jan 4, 2013)

Thanks for the help! :smile:

 Nope, the first shot in my video is of Oz Quad at Sunday River.


----------

